# Heads up on ATV repair prices



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday my quad wouldn't start. I tracked it down to the starter. The local Honda dealer wanted $330 for a new starter, who knows how much if they would have installed it.
I found an aftermarket one online for $95 but instead I took the starter to the local auto electric shop and they fixed it for $40.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

brigeton said:


> Yesterday my quad wouldn't start. I tracked it down to the starter. The local Honda dealer wanted $330 for a new starter, who knows how much if they would have installed it.
> I found an aftermarket one online for $95 but instead I took the starter to the local auto electric shop and they fixed it for $40.


I guess it depends what you want, Do you to want put a $90 China starter on once a year or replace with an OEM that will last 20? Luckily you were able to repair your OEM starter.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

hawgeye said:


> I guess it depends what you want, Do you to want put a $90 China starter on once a year or replace with an OEM that will last 20? Luckily you were able to repair your OEM starter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well I don't know about 20. This is the 2nd time the oem starter has failed on my 2006 and I pretty much only run my quad in the winter.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good chance, the OEM starter is Chinese. LOL.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Ranger Ray said:


> Good chance, the OEM starter is Chinese. LOL.


Yes but made to the OEM specs with OEM materials. There's a big difference! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

hawgeye said:


> Yes but made to the OEM specs with OEM materials. There's a big difference!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well their oem specs don't seem to be very good.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Buy a yamaha mine is a 1989 and all I have had to repair is the shifter after the kids worked it over, and replace the battery.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I need a few things for my Honda rancher, a headlight, a fuel filter, and air filter to start. my wife said I might do better online, but then today, I think most businesses real business is shipping. where do you guys go? aftermarket stuff? dealer, or online? thanks


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Martian said:


> I think I need a few things for my Honda rancher, a headlight, a fuel filter, and air filter to start. my wife said I might do better online, but then today, I think most businesses real business is shipping. where do you guys go? aftermarket stuff? dealer, or online? thanks


Here is where I get most of my stuff now that my local dealer closed and the nearest one of any brand is an hour away.
https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a good site. So is denniskirk.com

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

OEM Honda starter was ~$85 this winter.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I go to my dealer even though it is a fifty Mile drive. So far they have been able to get oem parts for my 89 Yamaha 350 quad.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Quick story, years ago my son was doing a total rebuild of an old Kawasaki Stand Up jet ski. Put just about everything new in there, including a rebuilt ignition-electrical. OEM starters were obscene like 600-700 bucks. Bought aftermarket like you for less than 100. Well, that starter failed after the third or fourth outing. But for the price you really have no other choice, and it's kinda tight and a pain to change out. My advice if it makes you feel better buy two of the aftermarket and keep one on a shelf ready to go.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree that some oem parts are stupid priced like my rear shock for 400.00. I still don't have one.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

eBay is a great source for finding NOS OEM parts.at a discount. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

